# Annoyed!!!



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

Well, I had gotten my rating up to where I was satisfied and got a ride request. The GPS took me about 3 blocks in the wrong direction and then turned me back around in the right direction. The rider (I did not know if he was the rider or just someone standing on the corner) stood on the side of the street, which happens to a busy one-lane street on which the only place you can stop is at a light. Thinking it might be the rider, I turned the corner and stopped just a few feet from the street. I called him to tell him I was there and for some reason he had crossed the street (it was a two-lane, two way street) and had to wait for the walk sign to come back to where I was. I gave a good ride and took him right to the door of the coffee shop he was going to. Then I noticed my rating had dropped a tenth of a point. I think the rider feedback had something about "service" or "best practices." So is it best practice to stop on a fast moving street and get rear-ended or what? And why did he cross to the other side. My theory is that people who don't know what they are doing rate down (project it outward). Am tempted to call and change my rating of him but then I think I would be stupid and petty just like him. Guess I'll just do my best and @#$*&) the rest. Or take the money and run. I am beginning to think people want to be fawned over. BLEEEAAH.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

You just wasted 5 minutes of your life worrying about nothing. And wasted my time as well reading this.


----------



## mother1987 (Aug 21, 2016)

Some people just love treating drivers (and cars) like slaves... Couldnt care less. Plenty of PAX just have a very poor understanding of our rating system. Unless they drive themselves, they have no way of knowing that a score below 5 could get us potentially booted. I mean seriously - what other company needs you to keep your scores consistently above 4.6? Nada. So, as a customer, you wouldnt even think that a 4 or 3, possibly lower, could really do you any harm. Dont take it so personally.


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

mother1987 said:


> Some people just love treating drivers (and cars) like slaves... Couldnt care less. Plenty of PAX just have a very poor understanding of our rating system. Unless they drive themselves, they have no way of knowing that a score below 5 could get us potentially booted. I mean seriously - what other company needs you to keep your scores consistently above 4.6? Nada. So, as a customer, you wouldnt even think that a 4 or 3, possibly lower, could really do you any harm. Dont take it so personally.


I was curious as to what other people do about hard-to-stop-at pickups - also find human behavior fascinating.


----------



## mother1987 (Aug 21, 2016)

Theres nothing I can think of to do, except do what you think is right. If I cant find the PAX's pick-up point (or it simply doesnt exist) within about 5 minutes, and they dont respond to messages, I cancel the job. Other times, Ive sent them a message saying that I couldnt find them, and theyve responded with more detailed directions, or updated address, etc. In hard to pick-up places, I park and wait at the closest and most convenient location possible, thats safe. Im not going to heliport them out of there to a more convenient location - they might have to walk a step or two to get to my car. Im not putting my car in danger for a PAX, not in a million years, not even for one more Uber star. ^^


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

mother1987 said:


> Theres nothing I can think of to do, except do what you think is right. If I cant find the PAX's pick-up point (or it simply doesnt exist) within about 5 minutes, and they dont respond to messages, I cancel the job. Other times, Ive sent them a message saying that I couldnt find them, and theyve responded with more detailed directions, or updated address, etc. In hard to pick-up places, I park and wait at the closest and most convenient location possible, thats safe. Im not going to heliport them out of there to a more convenient location - they might have to walk a step or two to get to my car. Im not putting my car in danger for a PAX, not in a million years, not even for one more Uber star. ^^


Thanks - appreciate the input.  Good to compare notes sometimes.


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

If it's a hard pick up spot, I get as close as I can and text them my location like you did. Just do your best and hope it works out. 

I've been having trouble with people expecting me to ignore traffic laws on pick ups and drop offs. I cancelled a ride once on a busy afternoon because the rider was standing in the middle of a one-way street yelling and waving at me to stop...at a BUS STOP (gasp!). There were cars behind me and no place nearby for me to pull over legally. The app said he was a block away, so I wasn't entirely sure if he was my rider until he texted me shortly after. I told him I am not a bus and it is not legal for me to block the bus lane. I'm not a taxi you can hail either, this is not NYC. He was clearly not someone I wanted in my car so I Uber'd on. 

People who stand in locations where it is illegal to stop (no stopping zones, bus stops, fire hydrants, crosswalks) get the cancel from me everytime. Mostly because I follow traffic laws (hence the good driving record that allows me to drive for pay) but also for financial reasons. A ticket would likely take a week of Uber'ing part time to pay off. Should I risk that for someone who does not have common sense? No.

I dare Uber to deactivate me for cancelling when I have good reason, such as refusing to break the law and risk a ticket for a $3.75 ride with an imbecile in my car.


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

DaisyDriver said:


> If it's a hard pick up spot, I get as close as I can and text them my location like you did. Just do your best and hope it works out.
> 
> I've been having trouble with people expecting me to ignore traffic laws on pick ups and drop offs. I cancelled a ride once on a busy afternoon because the rider was standing in the middle of a one-way street yelling and waving at me to stop...at a BUS STOP (gasp!). There were cars behind me and no place nearby for me to pull over legally. The app said he was a block away, so I wasn't entirely sure if he was my rider until he texted me shortly after. I told him I am not a bus and it is not legal for me to block the bus lane. I'm not a taxi you can hail either, this is not NYC. He was clearly not someone I wanted in my car so I Uber'd on.
> 
> ...


Good to hear about your experiences. There is most definitely a lack of common sense with some riders - and my frustration was with doing a really good job and getting pulled down, rating-wise. But I do think that people who are befuddled, rude, or whatever, project that onto the drivers. As harsh/rude as the very first post to my thread was, it was probably right - not worth worrying about. Having not worked in a service profession before, I find it all very interesting!! Thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

DaisyDriver said:


> If it's a hard pick up spot, I get as close as I can and text them my location like you did. Just do your best and hope it works out.
> 
> I've been having trouble with people expecting me to ignore traffic laws on pick ups and drop offs. I cancelled a ride once on a busy afternoon because the rider was standing in the middle of a one-way street yelling and waving at me to stop...at a BUS STOP (gasp!). There were cars behind me and no place nearby for me to pull over legally. The app said he was a block away, so I wasn't entirely sure if he was my rider until he texted me shortly after. I told him I am not a bus and it is not legal for me to block the bus lane. I'm not a taxi you can hail either, this is not NYC. He was clearly not someone I wanted in my car so I Uber'd on.
> 
> ...


Another way to CYA is if a pax puts you, or asks to put you in a dangerous driving situation, go back into the trio log and do a fare or rider review, and explain that the pax was rude and making dangerous demands. This is a complaint that Uber DOES take seriously, and it keeps the pax from giving you negative feedback.

Also, got a problem pax you are looking for that keeps canceling, or says or does something else that forces you to cancel? Go back to that $0.00 trip on your Weekly log and select, you can still leave feedback and rating even if the trip never started. I did this recently with a pax who pinged me three times, cancelled on me three times, and then the next day I picked them up and not only did I rate them lower, I already went back and left negative feedback for them being a habitual cancel-monster wasting my time.


----------

